# How old is too old?



## Disconnecting (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been trying to 'motivate' myself into giving college another chance. Again. I'll be 23 this upcoming summer... Most people would have already received a bachelor's degree by now...

It'll be nice if I wasn't so self-conscious all the time. If someone here could talk about what age groups they feel is normal- I'm sure it'll help quite a bit of us. Thanks.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I went back to school at 42 to retrain for a job in medical insurance billing and coding. You can do it at nearly any age if the situation allows and if you are motivated or have to do it.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

You are never too old to go to college. It isn’t unusual to see people in their 50s and 60s toting backpacks around college campuses. I started college at the age of 25, and even I feel like a baby compared to some of the other students in my classes. My advice is to go back to college and don’t worry about the age thing, because it really isn’t an issue.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm turning 23 in May and I'm only about halfway done with college. I don't feel like I somehow standout as being way older than others. These days, people do the typical "4 years and done" process a whole lot less. There are more and more of us who are early to mid 20, and even later 20s, working on their degrees. You definitely should not be discouraged just because you don't fit into that stereotypical college box.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

you know whats crazy my teacher at college in games design was 22 years old when i started the course


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm 45 and I went to what they call a foundation course here in the UK, which prepares you for university. I was in a class with other students in the age range of mostly 18 - 23. There was only one other person in their 40s. 

Age is not an issue. Go to university, don't let such an inconsequential thing stop you from going.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I'm 45 and I went to what they call a foundation course here in the UK, which prepares you for university. I was in a class with other students in the age range of mostly 18 - 23. There was only one other person in their 40s.
> 
> Age is not an issue. Go to university, don't let such an inconsequential thing stop you from going.


hmm maybe ill put uni off for another year i didnt realise age was not big problem, can work this year go to uni next year who knows


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I just turned 24. SO by your standards I am too old to go back as well. I think that is very narrow-minded of you! LOL


Just don't have any critters! It will make it a lot harder to pursue a degree and provide for them.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

In my opinion, anyone can go to school at any age. I see many men and women that are pretty old in my classes. I think it's a good thing because i can relate to older people like 40 and up better. 

Although the expected college graduate receiving a bachelors shouldn't be in college over the age of 25. That's just my opinion. There's this guy that likes me (I'm 20 and he's 25) at my community college. I didn't like him because he was "behind" academically. I did meet this guy who's graduating college next year at the age of 23. Which isn't bad at all since he's getting an AAS degree (AAS degrees are for jobs that only require associates degrees and no higher level education) next year. It all depends on the person though. I took 2 semesters off, if i wouldn't have done that i probably would've graduated this year. I regret it so much. Don't give up though, you can do it!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 27, and just starting to work on my degree. Which means that I'm in classes with 18-19 year olds. It feels a bit weird, but at the same time, they're nice enough.

You're never too old to go to college. My cousin didn't start college until he was in his 40s, and he's now finishing up a law degree.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No such thing as "too old for college".


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

If you're concerned about how this will look, going to college and getting the bachelor's degree at any age is going to look a lot better than having the opportunity and doing nothing with it. So, go for it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Never too old. There are lots of older people at my school, and even some of the younger-looking ones are older than you'd imagine (me, for example).


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

couple people in my class that look like their in their late 30's or early fourties, and I'm assuming they are the ones with top marks and most socially outgoing, since they have alot of experience to talk about i guess..

I'd say the problem is going too early, I meet alot of people that just go for a major depending on the salary they make afterwards, yet they are always the first ones to lose interest and drop out..


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

You're not even close to being too old. There are a lot of people who put off going to college or go back later because they couldn't finish. It'll pay off in the end.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

go now before you REALLY feel too old to go. you'll blend right in at your age. there are lots of people that don't get down to business right away. don't compare yourselves to others. *your education will lay the foundation for a more financially stable future. *

and i don't even mind the truly older students that go to college- i think they are commendable individuals. As long as they're not constantly trying to somehow relate the coursework to their children...i've had some of those, and i'm always like 'what the hell are you talking about?!?!?!'


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm still in college at 25 and I started when I was 15. There are certainly older people around. I felt a lot more awkward when I was younger than everyone else.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I graduated at 25. 

There were older people in classes. No one really cared. Students were students. You treated the 40 year old the same as the 18 year old. Everyone was there to learn.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

To answer your question I'd say whatever age the memory begins to degenerate, if that ever happens. If you're talking about the social stigma of age then I say **** that. Take no heed, there is nothing stopping anybody of any age from going into education.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Alot of people take gap years after school at the moment. My friend took a gap year and worked then went to uni at 20, I'm trying to get in this year I'll be closer to 22 when the school year starts. Oh I have a friend who's 26 who's just applying right now too.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

I won't be finishing my BFA until I'm 30. 

People are going to school at any age now. I think it's more important to know why you're going and to have a plan. Don't go just to do it. I suppose there are worse things you could do with your time, but it's not fun paying the tuition when you don't know what you're doing there.

Maturity is very important and I sure didn't have that when I was 18. I see lots of kids that are there just because they don't know what else to do with themselves. Go when you think you're ready.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

No such thing as too old I reckon. Its just a bunch of numbers after all.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I won't be finishing my BFA until I'm 30. People are going to school at any age now. I think it's more important to know why you're going and to have a plan. Don't go just to do it. I suppose there are worse things you could do with your time, but it's not fun paying the tuition when you don't know what you're doing there.Maturity is very important and I sure didn't have that when I was 18. I see lots of kids that are there just because they don't know what else to do with themselves. Go when you think you're ready.


This is all very true. Many kids go to college because they don't know what else to do. They have been mandated to go to school for so many years and now they are free from that restraint and they can become intimidated by it. The positive thing about going to school when you're younger is that you're more apt to finish it. But when you're older, if you go back to school, you usually know what you want to do in life. Anybody remember the movie Back To School with Rodney Dangerfield :lol?


----------



## Ellina5 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Its absurd to say a person is to old to go to college at any age.*

Never to late or too old. Go and get your life back, if there is a will there is a way!

My first time going to community college at the age 32, and I am mighty proud of myself.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. I went in at 18 with no ****ing idea what I was even doing there. It dragged on forever, and I now owe so much money for nothing really. I got my degree, but have done nothing with it (due to SA, but also lack of interest)... and now have no experience/too much time passed, to really be able to do anything with it. I guess I was just at uni to avoid having to get a proper job (SA related amongst other things), and work on my music. You didn't even have to attend most classes, yet it looked like you were "going somewhere" to family/friends, so bought you some time.

If I'd had a few years off after school, I'm sure I would have gone in to uni at 21 or so, and now have a good job in a field that I'm passionate about. Grass is always greener I guess...

Now I'm just a 28 year old washed-up loser, riddled with anxiety/health problems and no idea what I'm doing. It is encouraging to see you 30+ year olds studying. Gives me hope that I can maybe sort myself out in the next couple of years, and still end up getting a profession.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Uhh, how old is too old to go back to college? I'd say 150


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

23 is still a good age to go to college. Actually, it's probably the best age, because you're past the teen years, and your mid-20's are generally the best years physically and mentally.


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

My brother is 27 and he just started college a couple months ago.


----------



## FoxyJava (Mar 10, 2010)

maybe like 90; no point in such an investment. 24 is very young.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

no one pays attention to how old u are in college. i'm in college, there are people of all ages and i've been to different schools. it's usually people in their 20's...but u think people notice who is 20 and who is 25? no. nobody cares. u are never too old to go to school. i know someone that finished their degree when they were about 50.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I have attended lectures with 30 year olds who were married and had kids, I was 20 at the time


----------



## bananasnow (Apr 9, 2010)

College doesn't go by age - it goes by knowledge.

You can go to college at the age of 11 (look up college child prodigies) or 50.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Someone asked recently on a piano board what people thought the maximum age for pursuing some sort of degree in music should be. People seem to think around 110 is a good cutoff point :b. Someone in their 60s said they were getting ready to audition to be a piano performance major.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hah I know people of 25 pixelpeople going back to uni once again, your younger than that so still in batting range I feel. People go back to uni at all ages. I won't be going for a while yet, probably be your age when I do. Don't get disheartened about age man! I can't even tell the difference between an eithteen year old and some 24 year olds!


----------

